# needing greenery



## barbara preston (Sep 8, 2007)

hello, after seven years in Murcia,this part of Spain has totally lost its charm for me. (not so much for my hubby though). We have agreed to investigate somewhere with a milder climate and are considering Galicia. The main things I want/need are, greenery, water, trees, rivers, definate seasons, friendly people, good health care facilities, reasonably easy access to the UK, golf for the other half and a garden in which I can grow things all year round. and perhaps a small ex pat community (no urbanisations though). Is there anyone out there who can advise whether or not we might find what we are looking for in Northern Spain?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, and good luck with your search for a new place to live.


----------

